# Follow up: wondering if this dog is 100% V with pics



## FinnH (Sep 3, 2014)

Posted earlier that I have a 14 month V for a trial period. I had a V previously for 9 years, he just passed away. This V has an undercoat (which the breeder was up front about). I have never known of a V with an undercoat. This obviously makes me wonder if this dog is truly a purebred V. I've taken some pics and would love any opinions. I know all dogs won't look identical but there are definitely differences from my last dog. For example, eyes are darker and nose definitely brown not pink. 
Whether it is 100% V doesn't necessarily impact whether I would keep the dog but it would impact how much I am willing to pay for him. 
Hope I'm attaching properly!
Thanks!!!!


----------



## SuperJuicyBanana (Aug 4, 2014)

Looks very much like a Vizsla/Pointer cross i know in my local park. Almost identical.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Others more knowledgeable on whether cross or not - but definitely gorgeous!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

from the pictures he looks vizlsa.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, he sure loooks like a Vizsla to me! Very handsome boy!!


----------



## Homeboymomma (Sep 16, 2014)

He's cute


----------

